# OCTOBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well the September challenge went down a bomb!!Not one picture!Oh well never mind.Here goes the October challenge,lets see if we can do a little better this time.So everyone seemed to like the pictures of Lucille's Rosie,her scary butt!So lets have any scary photos of your Havs in preparation for Halloween!Whether they are in their Halloween costumes,or just looking plain scary,baring teeth,mad eyes,whatever,and of course any lovely autumn fall shots of them playing in the leaves or helping to tidy them up.Here are a few from last year to start things off.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh here's another one of Dizzie being truly scary!!Be very afraid,just look at all my teeth,and I'm not afraid to use them!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable pictures Clare!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think last month's challenge didn't work very well because in most of the U.S., Sept. Is still summer... Harvest time doesn't begin in earnest until Oct.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes,I guessed as much Karen,but here in Britain it has been unbelievably hot for the beginning of October, with temperatures in the 80's,for the last 6 or 7 days,where as normally it would be in the low 60's.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

80's is unbelievably hot!? LOL you would DIE here! 

here is one of Tillie from last fall! she was SO tiny!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy cow, Dizzie - you DO have a LOT of teeth!!! :biggrin1:

And look at that little Tillie. They don't stay little for long, do they??

These photos were taken last fall. We don't have much for leaves or color yet this year. And I have nothing of the Finn Man.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, everyone! I do believe Dizzie showed every single one of his teeth!! Tammy, you three are just adorable! Linda, a picture of sweet Augie when he had all his hair!

We'll have to see what we can come up with - not much changing of the leaves down here and even though we're having a cool spell right now it will be back up in the 80's by the weekend, I think!

I'm not sure McGee could ever look scary! He's just too cute! Not to mention Princess Abby!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, leaves aren't changing here yet either... maybe by the end of the month!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here is one from last year


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is last year too I will try to do a 2011 later 
Maddie trick or treated as a Bunnie last year!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love that photo of Maddie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Kodi as a bee. I don't know if he is scary or scared. :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*These pictures scares me*

Mollie's bad hair day!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute little bee.
Yogi has bad hair day too.
My guys dressed up last year. Boo Boo does not care if the mask is over his face.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My neighbor is all decked out for Halloween. Whimsy wasn't scared at all! It all lights up and moves at night LOL


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Cute pics but can a hav really be scarey?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

lol love the shark pic!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper in his bee costume...
Kipper with Sadie.... I have a bumblebee and a honey bee


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These are great! and LOL..Molly's bad hair day!? ound:how freaking adorable!


----------



## Evan (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got one of Hammer with his scary teeth out:







That's him and his best friend, Adie. She's a border collie who comes over to visit at least once a week.

I also have a picture of Hammer meeting a rat. Some people think rats are scary, right?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG Yogi would have that rat running through the house with his 'catch me if you can'! Looks like Hammer is still at the happy to meet everyone stage.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Evan said:


> I've got one of Hammer with his scary teeth out:
> View attachment 38358
> 
> That's him and his best friend, Adie. She's a border collie who comes over to visit at least once a week.
> ...


Top pic,Hammer looking like a Hammer Head shark!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the Hammer and rat picture!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie says: "You said I'd be scary, this isn't scary at all."


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the skeleton! Rollie's coloring reminds me of Finn, except Finn has some black on the top of his nose.

Cute pictures, everyone!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nothing scary over here. Just Ache enjoying a windy fall day...


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

shimpli said:


> Nothing scary over here. Just Ache enjoying a windy fall day...


I love the one on the bottom left. I love when they do that - just close their eyes and enjoy the breeze!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

whimsy said:


> My neighbor is all decked out for Halloween. Whimsy wasn't scared at all! It all lights up and moves at night LOL


OMG, Whimsy couldn't possibly look happier to be around a bunch of ghouls!!!!!!


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

All the pics are so cute! Here is Reggie in his new fleece, and then him excited to get to the dog park on a nice fall day, finally ENJOYING his car rides snd no longer shaking the whole time!!!:whoo:


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Scary Baxter!!*

Look at those BIG teeth!!!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

no scary pictures of Paz, I have only had him a week, but did manage to get pictures with a pumpkin


----------

